# Need Help



## dasuper1 (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm new to this rooting. Just rooted my thunderbolt, and installed liquid rom. Can't believe I did this without screwing up. What is busybox, and how do I know if I have it? Second, if I change roms, what steps do I take? And it said that it can do screen shots, which I have no idea how to do. Any help would be great. Thanks!


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Ok. Honestly not sure about busy box but as far as screen shots go there are some apps in the market but some roms have it built in the power button. When you hold it down it should be in the list of options


----------



## dasuper1 (Nov 28, 2011)

Ok, I'll check the options. If not, I'll go to the market. Thanks


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

No prob. Now for changing rims I dont own a computer so I do it all from my phone. If you choose to do it this way I can help you if not their are many good videos on youtube and many good tutorials in these sites (usually in the stickies). Most important though make sure you have the correct radio which will be recommended when you find the ROM you want and ALWAYS CHECK MD5 SUM.


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

*1. BusyBox* provides several stripped-down Unix tools in a single executable (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BusyBox). it will come preinstalled in almost all the roms you will use.
2. Screenshot on an AOSP rom (which liquid is) should be the extended power menu. Just hold the power button till a menu shows up and there should be an option of screenshot.
3. To change rom use reboot-recovery from extended power menu. Then once in CWM recovery. use backup and restore menu to backup current rom incase you want to revert. Then follow these steps,

-> Wipe Data/Factory Reset
-> Wipe Cache partition
-> Under mounts and storage, format /system
-> under advanced wipe dalvik cache
-> install zip from sd card browse to the rom zip and install. (assuming you copied rom zip to sd card before doing all this)

HTH


----------



## dasuper1 (Nov 28, 2011)

Ok, I'll give it a try. Do you recommend any roms in particular? I like the liquid, but don't know if it's a good one. Thanks for the info.


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

dasuper1 said:


> Ok, I'll give it a try. Do you recommend any roms in particular? I like the liquid, but don't know if it's a good one. Thanks for the info.


Liquid is an amazing dev and all his roms are awe some. It really depends on what you are looking in a rom. There are sense based roms and aosp based roms. Sense uses the HTC user interface whereas aosp are derived from android stock.

There are so many thunder bolt roms its tough to recommend. Try something you like. I personally run cyanogen or gingerbreaton as my daily drivers. Dev community is the biggest strength of this device.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

thisismalhotra said:


> Liquid is an amazing dev and all his roms are awe some. It really depends on what you are looking in a rom. There are sense based roms and aosp based roms. Sense uses the HTC user interface whereas aosp are derived from android stock.
> 
> There are so many thunder bolt roms its tough to recommend. Try something you like. I personally run cyanogen or gingerbreaton as my daily drivers. Dev community is the biggest strength of this device.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

